
IHollogram for iPhone - illusion of a 3d hologram jumping off the screen (vid) - nickb
http://www.davidoreilly.com/blog/2008/08/ihologram/
======
tlrobinson
_"The software uses the ipod’s built-in gyroscope to calculate rotation on the
y-axis, so we can look around the environment around by turning the device,
there are also controls for manual rotation with a slider on the left hand
side of the screen."_

Cool, but the iPhone doesn't have a gyroscope, only an accelerometer. How does
it detect rotations that are perpendicular to gravity?

~~~
nickb
I believe the table is on a small incline (i.e. it's not perfectly
horizontal). If you think about it, it's pretty hard to find a table that's
perfectly leveled anyway. I have no idea how sensitive the accelerometer truly
is so it could be a hoax (but probably it is not).

------
dandelany
Yeah, I call hoax... Physics-wise this doesn't make sense

<http://tinyurl.com/yqh6zq>

TUAW confirms that, if you set the iPhone on a tabletop, the iPhone returns 3
values:

\- X: rotation around the short axis

\- Y: rotation around the long axis

\- Z: whether phone is face up or face down

I don't think this is possible... unless that table was actually at a 45
degree angle or something?

~~~
OrangeCoconut
If the table is on enough of a slope for the iPhone to detect rotation (yaw)
it would work... But maybe I'm just hoping it does because the idea of
headtracking for 3d is so fun (check out
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/> for a similar experiment with
the Wii if anyone missed it)

------
nazgulnarsil
seems like the image would lag behind the rotation of the iphone a bit.

